# Swift sundanse 04 590rl cracked window



## bobos12345 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi I need to take the plastic window out does any one know how they come out and a new one goes in thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe not your specific model Bob but Youtube has various videos of similar.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The normal ones are pretty easy to remove. As Ray says, YouTube will show you the answer. Your problem might be getting a replacement.


----------

